# wild camping in galway city



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

can any1 suggest a good safe place to wildcamp in galway city, as I'm hoping to go there this weekend. Thanx in advance


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Message posted by aido on 21 May 09 at 7:04pm - IP Logged

aido 
Gold Member

15 February 06 
552 Posts

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi there

Yes we do. When are you planning on visiting the area?

Regards
Siobhan
----- Original Message ----- 
From: [email protected] 
To: [email protected] 
Sent: Tuesday, May 19, 2009 5:52 PM

Query : Do you have facilities for parking of and connecting to electricity of campervans in the Harbour area?

After reading your post I sent them the above Email and it looks like you can park and connect to electric 
point ,So you can park at the harbour let us know how you get on, the above was posted on campsitereview.com

-----------------
aido


----------

